# 50 Mille für die Rüstung aber wie?



## Ginkohana (10. September 2009)

Hallo verehrte Spieler,

Nach einem Gildenwechsel stehe ich nun mit meinem Tank vor dem Problem, dass ich meine Ausrüstung sowohl graden, pimpen etc. muss.
Ausgerechnet habe ich einen Betrag von runden 50 Millionen für FusiSteine, Aggregatoren, Bohrer, Aufladungen, Weißes Equipzeugs u.s.w.
Da nun mittlerweile das Geschäft mit den normalen Grade-Steinen wirklich nicht mehr wirklich ertragreich ist (gehen derzeit für ca. 600k bis 700k weg)
stehe ich nun mit meinen 1,5 Mille vor einem schier unlösbaren Problem.

Habt ihr vielleicht ein paar Tips wie man das Geld zusammen bekommt ohne Frogster 200€ allein für einen Char zu geben?(200€ = 6k Dias = ca. 50 Millionen Gold)

wäre sehr verbunden.


----------



## Skyler93 (10. September 2009)

hmm mir fällt nix ein^^ aber kannst von goldkäufern Dias kaufen 3000= 50 euro glaub ich zumindest^^ naja ich hab kein plan
ich hab nurn lvl 28er chara^^ist zwa gepimpt aber ich verdiene mein gold per bosskills^^ wenns epic droppt bin ichn ganzes stückchen reicher (Bronzepanzer scooray, Tailin Fischgräte, chester eisenpanzer)^^
die kann man schön als kundi per bergkiiting allein zerlegen aber 50 millionen isn ganzes häppchen^^


----------



## Astinah (10. September 2009)

Was du noch machen kannst ist lange lange farmen ob Tagesquest items oder jede Menge Rohstoffe und diese VK bzw jede Menge stats farmen und die wiederum VK anders mache ich es mom auch nicht aber wenn du jenseits der11k lp sein magst musst du Geld investieren oder jede Menge Dias mit gold kaufen.

Ohne Geld also € dauert es nun mal sehr lang


----------



## Govin (10. September 2009)

Ich bin grad mal lvl 32 mit meinem schurken und hab schon 1.5 mio gold( =100-120 dias)
wie ich an das gold gekommen bin?
erstens hab ich im rüstungshandwerk die yolta.RS rüstung hergestellt(außer den Hut),davor war ich im Windmühlenkeller um die nötigen materialien zu sammeln,und ein paar materialien hab ich im ah gekauft und ca. 100k pro stück ausgegeben und 350-450k bekommen!!!
dann farme ich noch viel,hab zb bergbau auf 35 und das mit schurke 32^^
und such nach schnäppchen im ah,hab dort die Hochim-rüstung.RS um 120k ergattert,am nächsten tag hab ichs sie um 375k im ah verkauft ,das gleiche mit der hochim.Rs rüstung
hab die teile nur billig gekauft um sie wieder teuer zu verkaufen.ich weiß das ist scheiße von mir,ist fast das gleiche wie wenn jemand 
in einem gewinnspiel teilnimmt,gewinnt obwohl er die sache garnicht braucht und verkauft
naja,aba so schlimm ist dsa ja auch wieder net^^
obwohl :/


----------



## Tamaecki (10. September 2009)

wer für ingame zeug, mit RL Kohle bezahlt, dem ist wirklich nicht mehr zu helfen.
Such mal einen Doktor auf, da wird ihnen geholfen!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zwera (10. September 2009)

ich versteh eh das prinzip von dem spiel net muss mann echt soviel bezahlen damit mann etwas besser ist wie der andere?
lol wer spielt dann sowas...also mir reichen schon 13€ im monat nur da kann ich equippen wie ich will..und glaubs mich was würd ich mich aufregen wenn im nächten addon das teil wo ich 100€ bezahlt hab auf einmal jeder hat..^^ /sign sucht n arzt auf^^


----------



## Skyler93 (10. September 2009)

ahgeh soviel muss man nicht zahlen, und zahlen ansich muss man auch nicht, das geld ist ehrlich gesagt schon schnell gemacht wenn mans richtig macht^^und wenn man Gold kauft oder halt Dias, dann nit bei Frogstar lieber bei irgendnem Goldanbieter, bin kein fan von Goldseller aber die verkaufens dir 75%billiger
kumpel hats gemacht, kumpel ist glücklich

EDIT
Mir egal obs frogstar nit gut tut, aber die preise von Frogstar gehen einfach garnicht.... 99 cent für 20 Dias das sind 2-300 k gold bei mir lvl 28 ein 2 stundefarmlohn O.o^^
(und ich spiels jitz nimmer^^nur auch so nebenbei gesagt)


----------



## Seph018 (10. September 2009)

Offtopic: Also ich würde lieber Zeitung oder so austragen(als jugendlicher) und die Dias legal kaufen als 2h zu farmen ... aber hey .. jeder macht sein ding ;D


----------



## The Future (10. September 2009)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> ahgeh soviel muss man nicht zahlen, und zahlen ansich muss man auch nicht, das geld ist ehrlich gesagt schon schnell gemacht wenn mans richtig macht^^und wenn man Gold kauft oder halt Dias, dann nit bei Frogstar lieber bei irgendnem Goldanbieter, bin kein fan von Goldseller aber die verkaufens dir 75%billiger
> kumpel hats gemacht, kumpel ist glücklich
> 
> EDIT
> ...


naja man merkt richtig wie du nicht in den spielen mit den normalen regeln klarkommen kannst.


----------



## Zurrak (10. September 2009)

Mille heißt Tausend. Hört sich beim erzählen zwar an wie Million aber Mille ist Tausend. Hilft dir jetzt zwar nicht aber 50 Mille sind doch erheblich weniger als 50 Millionen.

Berühmtes Beispiel "Mille Miglia" was "Tausend Meilen" bedeutet


----------



## Skyler93 (10. September 2009)

The schrieb:


> naja man merkt richtig wie du nicht in den spielen mit den normalen regeln klarkommen kannst.



ich hab nie was gekauft hab da meine eigene methode ^^ war zwa erst lvl 28 aber mache eig. recht gut gold^^ aber ich spiels ja nimmer naja acc hab ich verschenkt(Ich hab ihn nimmer gespielt LvLn war Langweilig wurde PK Twink)
weist du warum es mir egal ist? weil frogstar mich nervt, ich hab ne 5 mille RS waffe gehabt, und sie ist verschwunden, nicht Per PK drop oder nicht weggeworfen sondern einfach verschwunden.
Der GM sagt zu mir ihnen ist ein Fehler unterlaufen, und er hat mir die waffe unverzaubert grad 1 nicht gepimpt (also im wert von 300k GOLD) zurückgegeben
Glaubt ihr dann spiel ich noch weiter??
achja auf Kommentare wie "Sei froh das dus überhaupt zurück bekommen hast" kann ich verzichten.... und sagt wassa wollt WoW Support war besser, bin Kein WoW Fanboy (spiels sogar nichtmehr) aber der support da hatte noch nie solche fehler gemacht....


----------



## Skyler93 (10. September 2009)

Zurrak schrieb:


> Mille heißt Tausend. Hört sich beim erzählen zwar an wie Million aber Mille ist Tausend. Hilft dir jetzt zwar nicht aber 50 Mille sind doch erheblich weniger als 50 Millionen.
> 
> Berühmtes Beispiel "Mille Miglia" was "Tausend Meilen" bedeutet



wusst ich nicht^^naja jetz weis ichs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deis (11. September 2009)

Kenn man doch: Promill ... von 1000, Prozent (wobei mit C korrekt waere) ... von 100 =)


----------



## Meili (11. September 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LCayacFcCX4


@topic, ich würd dir empfehlen daily items oder ebn auch erze, pflanzen oder holz zu farmen, damit kannst du eigendlich recht schnell und recht gut geld machen. für die arkane umwandler energien empfiehlt es sich auch jeweils twinks auf 10 zu bringen dauert ned mal 30 min und du hast, wen du die 10 dailys auch noch grad macht pro twink 13 ladungen zum pimpen.. danach wen der twink lvl 10 ist, und du merh ladungen benötigst nach reitfort, da die lvl 1 daylis machen täglich dauert ned lange und so sammelst du da recht schnell phirius münzen um auch im cs einzukaufen.


----------



## Skyler93 (11. September 2009)

Meili schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LCayacFcCX4
> 
> 
> @topic, ich würd dir empfehlen daily items oder ebn auch erze, pflanzen oder holz zu farmen, damit kannst du eigendlich recht schnell und recht gut geld machen. für die arkane umwandler energien empfiehlt es sich auch jeweils twinks auf 10 zu bringen dauert ned mal 30 min und du hast, wen du die 10 dailys auch noch grad macht pro twink 13 ladungen zum pimpen.. danach wen der twink lvl 10 ist, und du merh ladungen benötigst nach reitfort, da die lvl 1 daylis machen täglich dauert ned lange und so sammelst du da recht schnell phirius münzen um auch im cs einzukaufen.



Klar aber inzwischen macht das doch jeder..... ^^
Egal, bleibt trotzdem ne gute möglichkeit.


----------



## Ginkohana (11. September 2009)

@ Etwas besser als andere
ein Unterschied von 5k Life ist nicht wirklich etwas mehr ganz von den anderen Stats abgesehen

@ Wir doof Wow'ler nicht
Ehrlich gesagt hab ich nichts anderes erwartet... und vll. mögt ihr Recht behalten wenn man davon absieht, dass Blizz einen miesen Support hat, Das Spiel nicht ein bisschen Handlung dank der Verheizung von Lore-Legenden, den easy Mode den Blizz eingeführt hat, die Gleichmachere und und und absieht.

@Topic
Danke für die Tips, ich versuch es derzeit mal mit Matts & Statfarming vll. bringt das ja den gewünschten Erfolg


----------



## Acho (11. September 2009)

Ohjjee das sind die nebenwirkungen eines **GRATIS** Spiels.Ich hab das schon bei Silkroad miterleben dürfen wenn mann wirklich gut sein will und einbisschen mithalten will sind LOCKER 20 € im Monat fällig! 

Naja hauptsache über WoW flamen....


MfG
Acho


----------



## Ginkohana (12. September 2009)

Acho schrieb:


> Ohjjee das sind die nebenwirkungen eines **GRATIS** Spiels.Ich hab das schon bei Silkroad miterleben dürfen wenn mann wirklich gut sein will und einbisschen mithalten will sind LOCKER 20 € im Monat fällig!
> 
> Naja hauptsache über WoW flamen....
> 
> ...




Ich flame weil ich bis vor 2 Monaten aktiver Contentraider war und die Wandlung miterlebt habe.
Was alle übersehen, dass es natürlich auch ohne die 20€ im Monat geht, man braucht nur etwas länger.
je nach Einkommensart (INGAME) länger oder nicht so lange und meine einzige Frage war wie es andere machen um mir die auszusuchen welche nicht Ewigkeiten dauert.
Meine Güte wenn du nichts produktives zu sagen hast, dann lass es doch einfach...Hauptsache postcount +1.....


----------



## Limzero (14. September 2009)

Ich spiel RoM seit der Open Beta und hab bisher nur 10€ für ein Perma-Mount ausgegeben. Der Satz "wenn man was reißen will muss man x€ investieren" ist völlig Ansichtssache.
Wenn man täglich seine Daily-Quests macht (dazu kann man auch das Startgebiet nutzen, denn dort muss man nur 5 Items pro Quest sammeln und ist somit in 10-15 min fertig) und auch Daily Items farmt (ca. 1 std) dann kann man sich schon ettliches leisten. Daily Items gehen nicht selten für 150-200k (pro 99 Stück) im AH raus. Und mit den Phirius Münzen kann man sich Aufladungen, Fusionssteine, Aufwertungssteine etc. kaufen. Mit Twinks kann man zudem noch ne Menge Phirius Münzen sammeln speziell für Aufladungen des Arkanen Umwandlers.
Ich spiel das Spiel ca. 8-10 std. pro WOCHE und hab einen Priester mit über 7k Leben. Das reicht locker für alle Instanzen bis auf Schatzhöhle, Herz des Ozeans und die 50er Zwergeninstanz.
Ich benutze nur die Fusionssteine mit 2 Stats, die man für ca. 50-70k im AH kaufen kann und wenn ich viel Gold gesammelt hab auch mal die mit nur 1 Stat. Keine Makellosen!
Mit den Aufwertungssteinen vom NPC (1k pro Stück), bekommt man seine gesamte Ausrüstung auf +2 (klappt oft) oder +3 (mit bissl Geduld). Mit den Steinen aus dem Phiriusshop bekommt man dann alles locker auf +4, das reicht mir.
Da ich nur ungebundene Gegenstände aufwerte (mit Dura 105+/besser noch 110+), kann ich diese wieder verkaufen um, neue Stats zu verbauen. So mach ich sogar noch mit jedem Gegenstand Gewinn und kann mich Stück für Stück in schwerere Instanzen vortasten, wo ich mir dann auch wieder besseres Equipment/Stats etc. erfarmen kann.
Was ich damit sagen will ist: Man kann durchaus was erreichen in RoM, auch ohne Dauerzocker zu sein, oder Unmengen an € in das Spiel zu pumpen, man muss nur wissen WIE.
Wenn mehr Zeit zum spielen vorhanden ist, kann man sich natürlich noch mehr leisten und kommt schneller vorran.
Menschen die immer alles sofort haben und erreichen müssen, und sich seltsame Ziele setzen wie...als Tank muss ich min. 20k Leben haben, die müssen echt VIEL Zeit oder monatlich Geld investieren. Aber das ist eben alles Ansichtssache!


----------



## Gargoyl (14. September 2009)

Ginkohana schrieb:


> Hallo verehrte Spieler,
> 
> Nach einem Gildenwechsel stehe ich nun mit meinem Tank vor dem Problem, dass ich meine Ausrüstung sowohl graden, pimpen etc. muss.
> Ausgerechnet habe ich einen Betrag von runden 50 Millionen für FusiSteine, Aggregatoren, Bohrer, Aufladungen, Weißes Equipzeugs u.s.w.
> ...


hallöchen wenn ich dir einen rat geben darf zum (tieren,pimpen ) usw brauchst du eigentlich nur etwas zeit erschaffe dir twinks level sie auf 10 mache 30 tagesquest(phiriusmünzen)hole dir 10 ladungen für den arkanen umwandler, dann würde ich die billigsten sachen ab level40 kaufen ist egal ob es graue usw sind kaufe dir die billigsten fussionsteine beim händler(1990g) erschaffe dir manasteine grad 4 dann  jeweils 3mal manasteine deselben grad auf einen nächst höhren usw usw damit kannste deine rüssi,waffen usw mächtig pimpen sind zwahr keine guten stats mehr drauf aber darum geht es in 1 linie auch nicht und so mal nebenbei rüssi die nicht geb sind kannste auch wieder verkaufen^^ hoffe das es dir was nützt
mvg Gargoyl


----------



## Talistas (14. September 2009)

Limzero schrieb:


> Ich spiel RoM seit der Open Beta und hab bisher nur 10€ für ein Perma-Mount ausgegeben. Der Satz "wenn man was reißen will muss man x€ investieren" ist völlig Ansichtssache.
> Wenn man täglich seine Daily-Quests macht (dazu kann man auch das Startgebiet nutzen, denn dort muss man nur 5 Items pro Quest sammeln und ist somit in 10-15 min fertig) und auch Daily Items farmt (ca. 1 std) dann kann man sich schon ettliches leisten. Daily Items gehen nicht selten für 150-200k (pro 99 Stück) im AH raus. Und mit den Phirius Münzen kann man sich Aufladungen, Fusionssteine, Aufwertungssteine etc. kaufen. Mit Twinks kann man zudem noch ne Menge Phirius Münzen sammeln speziell für Aufladungen des Arkanen Umwandlers.
> Ich spiel das Spiel ca. 8-10 std. pro WOCHE und hab einen Priester mit über 7k Leben. Das reicht locker für alle Instanzen bis auf Schatzhöhle, Herz des Ozeans und die 50er Zwergeninstanz.
> Ich benutze nur die Fusionssteine mit 2 Stats, die man für ca. 50-70k im AH kaufen kann und wenn ich viel Gold gesammelt hab auch mal die mit nur 1 Stat. Keine Makellosen!
> ...




Genau das unterschreib ich so, mache es genauso und nicht anders! 

Talistas


----------



## DaydreamerFW (14. September 2009)

also ich spiel RoM auch schon länger, und an gold/dias zu kommen stellt nun wirklich absolut kein problem dar... als magier eher grad im gengeteil, denn man kommt so unendlich schnell an viel kohle, dass man viel zu früh mit dem aufwerten beginnt, ohne viel ahnung, geschweige denn anständigen stats hat...

mein diamantenankauf ist bisher bei 0 und das wird sich auch nicht ändern. farmen lohnt sich sehr, man bekommt so genug kohle in kurzer zeit, dass man sich auch mit makellosen ein anständiges equip herstellen kann.
zusätzlich sei beachtet, dass man sich eine gute Gilde sucht, mit denen man schon früh in Instanzen gehen kann und Items bekommt, die sich dann richtig lohnen aufzuwerten/verkaufen.
Wenn man jedoch schon zu beginn weiss, dass man nie Geld investiert, weiss man auch, dass es länger dauert, in Inis zu gehen, ner guten Gilde anzuschliessen, wichtige Informationen besorgen, usw...

Wenn ihr euch mal einen Char angucken wollt, der einfach viel zu früh angefangen hat zu farmen, keine anständigen stats mangelnden Wissens verbaut und ner absolut kleinen Gilde angehört, dann könnt ihr meinen Charakter mal angucken, insbesondere auf das Vahtos-Set und den grünen items, das sofort bei erreichen der 50-er Grenze, geringer Erfahrung mit dem umwandler und 0 plan von Stats "verpimpt" wurde.
Man lernt aus Fehlern, und mein Stab ist so geworden, wie ich das mir vorgestellt habe (ausgenommen der Dura), der Rest der Ausrüstung muss nochmal durch den Umwandler, auch daher, da ich von meinem Mage vorwiegend auf den Priest geswitcht bin. Daher auch die halbherzigen Int/Weisheitswerte.

Zurück zum Thema: 50 Mille für die Rüstung aber wie?
Wenn noch nicht genug werte für Instanzen vorhanden sind, kann man täglich Daylies farmen gehen und die 100-er Stacks Daylie-Items zu ca 200k pro (lvl50+) in der auha verscherbeln. ich empfehle diese Methode eher als das farmen von Rohstoffen, da beim Mobkillen 1. immer wieder ein gutes Item fallen kann (weiss, clean, 100+ dura) und die gerne mal für ne halbe mio im auha verscherbelt werden können, 2. fallen zusätzlich runen, die auch immer gut gold in der auha bringen. wenn man sich regelmässig lvl10-chars erstellt, kann man die runen auch graden und zusammenbasteln. das bringt dann nochmal nen richtigen guten zuschuss. grob überschlagen kommt man so auf 300-400k nettogegewinn pro 100-er stack daylies.
auch wichtig ist täglich malatinas spiel und Seele der Sturmhöhe, da an beiden Orten immer wieder gute Sachen fallen. bei Malatina nicht unbedingt, da so gut wie immer ein nicht gebruchbarer Schund-stat auf den halbwegs brauchbaren items ist, aber in der seele konnt ich grad letzthin nen cleanen ring mit 112 dura oder so rausholen, der für 2 mio rausgegangen ist. ein anderes gruppenmitglied hat nen stab für 2 mio aus ner truhe verkaufen können. zudem droppen CS-Items, die gut zu gebrauchen sind, über gratis-megaphone oder nen engelsseufzer freut sich jeder...
Auch hat die Auha ein gigantisches potenzial.. wieviele Millionen ich da schon rausgezogen hab, weiss ich nciht genau, aber eine 8-stellige zahl dürfte sicher mal erreicht sein. geduld, zeitabstimmung und ein bisschen erfahrung vom RL oder anderen Spielen ist da sicher von vorteil. Und dauerhaft hock ich auch nicht vorm Auha...


----------



## Oglokk (24. September 2009)

zwera schrieb:


> ich versteh eh das prinzip von dem spiel net muss mann echt soviel bezahlen damit mann etwas besser ist wie der andere?
> lol wer spielt dann sowas...also mir reichen schon 13€ im monat nur da kann ich equippen wie ich will..und glaubs mich was würd ich mich aufregen wenn im nächten addon das teil wo ich 100€ bezahlt hab auf einmal jeder hat..^^ /sign sucht n arzt auf^^




Japp ist immer wieder lustig wie doof manche Leute sind.Die geben für RoM das angeblich ein kostenloses Spiel ist mehr im Jahr aus als Du für Dein WoW.Und maulen aber bei anderen Games über monatliche Gebühren ^^.Ja das ist krank ^^


----------



## ogum (24. September 2009)

ich denke mal die die über monatliche Gebühren jammern geben in ROM auch keinen € aus und das braucht man auch nicht.
Aber es gibt immer welche die den Längsten haben müssen. 
Das ist auch gut so, den die braucht ROM auch, um sich finanzieren zu können.


----------

